# Best books for training



## thenanny

So I've had a coach since October and have seen amazing improvements! My racing has gotten awesome, and I've gotten so much stronger on the bike... 

But due to financial reasons, the coach is going to have to go... So I was wondering what books are the best for me to read to be educated enough to build my own training plans. And I want ones for the actual cycling plans, for the nutrition, and for off season weight training... I'm hoping to be a Cat 3 by early next year.

And I know these books have probably been posted a million times, but I just wanted to make sure I get the best and most up to date ones. Thanks!!


----------



## MTBer4life

The standard is The Cyclist Training Bible by Joe Friel. Very detailed with everything your looking for. If you have less than 10 hours a week to train then look into the Time Crunched Cyclist by Chris Carmichael.


----------



## MerlinAma

MTBer4life said:


> The standard is The Cyclist Training Bible by Joe Friel. Very detailed with everything your looking for. If you have less than 10 hours a week to train then look into the Time Crunched Cyclist by Chris Carmichael.


I bought The Cyclist Training Bible and find it useful as a resource book as much as anything. Mainly because it is so tedious and complex, at least for me.

I signed up for the Training Peaks online coaching program at the first of the year under a promotion plan which had the cost down to about $7-$8 per month. I was able to design an annual training plan based on key events, After that, the virtual coach provided a specific workout schedule including strength training. I wish I had done this long ago.

Several years ago I read The Time Crunched Cyclist and it isn't too bad. But it didn't particularly line up with my goals and events.


----------



## JMRR1

Of all the books on the subject I have read, I would probably go with The Cyclist Training Bible by Joe Friel as the best for what you are looking for.

Lots of great info on structuring your own training program.

Time Crunched Cyclist is more of a training program in itself, it is great for people just starting to train properly, but sounds like you are already past this stage.

JMRR1


----------



## Mike T.

You wanna book? Print this site out  -

CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS - Main Page


----------



## JohnStonebarger

Mike T. said:


> You wanna book? Print this site out  -
> 
> CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS - Main Page


Better than the "bible," any way. Also check out Arnie Baker's "Smart Cycling."


----------



## jlandry

MerlinAma said:


> I bought The Cyclist Training Bible and find it useful as a resource book as much as anything. Mainly because it is so tedious and complex, at least for me.



Read my mind. 

Also, try, Road Bike Rider 
I've used their plans and they're pretty good. Recommended to me from this very forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## pretender

Your sig says you have a power meter. You definitely should get Allen & Coggan.


----------



## thenanny

Pretender, you just answered the question I was about to ask haha, so thanks!


----------



## k1banjo

Concur. The Cyclist's Training Bible


----------



## looigi

Friel's books is good. I have it and read it. It ishard-core, wordy, and can be little overwhelming with information and the volume of training its plans dictate. I also have the Carmichael's Time Crunched Cyclists and have to say it covers pretty much all the same material as in Friel's Bible in a more straightforward way making it easier to read and digest. The principal difference is the training plans are specific to people without a lot of time and a couple of different goals. That doesn't prevent you from utilizing the information in TCC and structuring a plan that more closely matches your available time and specific goals. I think there is value in having both books. Friel's to tell you what the ultimate training plan would be if you had unlimited time and dedication, and Carmichael's to illustrate how you can make the most of a more limited (and perhaps more realistic for the majority of us) amount of time.


----------



## spade2you

I agree that reading Friel's book is about as exciting as watching paint dry, but it's useful. I still haven't really dug too deep into Allen & Cogan's book. I need to finish another book or two before I hit that one.


----------



## jsmithl1l

These are great suggestions for those new to cycling like me


----------



## scsmith

The cyclist training bible is the first one i got. I'm reading it now. This is my first year training to race.


----------



## Rich_Racer

Out of interest thenanny, what did your coach do for you that changed how you were doing things or get you going faster?


----------



## lgh

Dave Morris' "Performance Cycling" is readable, relatively short, and good. 

Larry


----------



## Rich_Racer

I read "Bike Racing 101" by Wenzel & Wenzel when I first started racing. It's pretty short, easy to read and pragmatic towards improving race performance (rather than just aiming purely at fitness).


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Rich_Racer said:


> I read "Bike Racing 101" by Wenzel & Wenzel when I first started racing. It's pretty short, easy to read and pragmatic towards improving race performance (rather than just aiming purely at fitness).



I found it really helpful too. But I think someone who has had a coach and has done a bunch of races already like the op might have already has moved beyond what that book can give them. I read it about 4 months after I bought a bike and was only thinking about racing and it was a great help then though.


----------



## mjengstrom

Even if you don't have or plan to buy a power meter, I think Training and Racing with a Power Meter is one of the better books. But I see you have a Quarq so you should be all set. 

I also like Base Training for Cyclists.


----------

